# missy and pups update thread



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

pups 5 days


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, they look to have grown a lot already! You definately need to keep that merle pup! hehe


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, they look to have grown a lot already! You definately need to keep that merle pup! hehe


 :lol2: im trying she is fab :flrt: i call her sky but if jon let me keep her id even keep the stupid name he calls her which is merley :lol2:
they have grown just weighed them and they are 329g and 348g so they are gaining quick which is good :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> :lol2: im trying she is fab :flrt: i call her sky but if jon let me keep her id even keep the stupid name he calls her which is merley :lol2:
> they have grown just weighed them and they are 329g and 348g so they are gaining quick which is good :no1:


Merley? :lol2: Clark is generally pretty pants at naming pets too!

Im sure they will pile the weight on now Missy is doing her job! :2thumb:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they are gorgeous.You could stretch the name to Merlin.


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

They are gorgeous and look at how they've come on, and Missy too, she's looking great and contented. And yeah, you've got to keep the merle pup, lol!!!

Jules


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They look like they're coming on great, especially after the worrying start! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah... You don't wanna keep the merle pup... You wanna send her to me!!! 

They both look lovely though!! Well done you (and Missy, of course)!!


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

They all look great, you really should keep the merle puppy she's gorgeous


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

What are they? Some kind of Working Sheepdog?


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Kare said:


> What are they? Some kind of Working Sheepdog?


 yes border collies


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I meant are they working? I was trying to understand if you use them to herd

Sorry if I was honest I have to say generally they are for me similar to staffies, a breed where there are already more of them in rescue than there are homes suitable for them, so personally not going to coo over more being born, but I do hope you enjoy them and your dog recovers from the trauma of their birth well.:2thumb:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

well they are now 8 days old, where did that time go :whistling2:
as you can see they are doing great missy is doing fab love her to bits she is back to her normal self and stealing treats out the cupboard :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Arr, good girl Missy! :2thumb:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Arr, good girl Missy! :2thumb:


imso proud of them all thats how i found them tonight when i went for a cuppa so grabbed the camera quick :flrt:
how is your babies doing ?:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> imso proud of them all thats how i found them tonight when i went for a cuppa so grabbed the camera quick :flrt:
> how is your babies doing ?:flrt:


My baby Chihuahua? She is doing fantastically! She is pretty much doing all her business, apart from the odd accident, outside in the garden now, & she's only 9 weeks old!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> My baby Chihuahua? She is doing fantastically! She is pretty much doing all her business, apart from the odd accident, outside in the garden now, & she's only 9 weeks old!


 oh brill news how are the rest of the babies ? hope all is well at your house :2thumb:
all good here the zoo is doing well :no1:
love, hugs and snuggles to everyone including the tortoises when they wake up :flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, would you look at all that pinkness! :flrt:

That black ones tummy is just crying out to be blurted on!! :lol2:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

:flrt:me wants them all and mum lovely dogs


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

aww so cute, i love the fact missy is cuddling the merle one


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> oh brill news how are the rest of the babies ? hope all is well at your house :2thumb:
> all good here the zoo is doing well :no1:
> love, hugs and snuggles to everyone including the tortoises when they wake up :flrt::flrt:


Thanks hun, all the critters here are well.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

10 days


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, daddy is giving 'Merley' cuddles!!! hehe


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, daddy is giving 'Merley' cuddles!!! hehe


 yes but he still wont let me keep her


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> yes but he still wont let me keep her


Bah, miserable buggar! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> yes but he still wont let me keep her


 
Keep on nagging him and hopefully he will give in just like Clark did:whistling2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Keep on nagging him and hopefully he will give in just like Clark did:whistling2:


 not a chance he has put his foot down and said no


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Put a stamp on her head and send her here 

They are looking awfully cute and chunky!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Keep on nagging him and hopefully he will give in just like Clark did:whistling2:


Haha, Clark was softer than Anne's (jazzy Woo's) hubby I think!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Put a stamp on her head and send her here
> 
> They are looking awfully cute and chunky!!


 you can always start saving for her  :lol2:
i so want to keep her but i dont think i will win this one


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They really are catching up well! :2thumb: Looking proper chunky as Jen says!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> you can always start saving for her  :lol2:
> i so want to keep her but i dont think i will win this one


We're visiting a litter of puppies every week and he's not even catching any hints with those ones :lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

13 days
well they have got big they are now bigger than my daughters birth weight !! ok she was only 800g ( 1lb12oz) when she was born but they are bigger lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Missy looks really content with them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She does look very happy indeed!

:gasp: Do you look at them and wonder how your daughter could ever have been that small? I do that when I look at full term babies! :gasp:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> She does look very happy indeed!
> 
> :gasp: Do you look at them and wonder how your daughter could ever have been that small? I do that when I look at full term babies! :gasp:


 yes i often look back at jazzys photos and think that and i nearly fell over when i noticed they had over took jazzys birth weight lol


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

14 days


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

14 days


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

18 days


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

yes i know we did pics yesterday but they look so cute today 
eyes have started to open today i can see their little eyes peeping through


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

D'awwwwwww!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

20 days today and their eyes are now open but im not sure those little legs will ever support those fat round bodies lol 
























































































































































]


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

there some funky looking hearing aids your daughter has in... my son had blue ones!

the pups are just adorable...


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> there some funky looking hearing aids your daughter has in... my son had blue ones!
> 
> the pups are just adorable...


sad to say they are just stickers she is desperate for some cool zebra hearing aids but i cant afford the £5000 we need to buy them :whistling2:
so she just has different stickers on them :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

My son only had hearing aids for a year or two...bad glue ear due to him being born with a cleft palate but has out grown it...

he had full blue aids... with stickers too... and the plastic bit in his ear has a little picture in it...his choice, usually a starwars character!
do they do that with your daughters!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> My son only had hearing aids for a year or two...bad glue ear due to him being born with a cleft palate but has out grown it...
> 
> he had full blue aids... with stickers too... and the plastic bit in his ear has a little picture in it...his choice, usually a starwars character!
> do they do that with your daughters!


 no they dont do hat for jazzy were lucky if we can get the elephant stickers the ones she have on now are from a phonak cleaning kit we bought but you cant get the stickers seperate so when they run out i have no idea what we are going to do :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> 20 days today and their eyes are now open but im not sure those little legs will ever support those fat round bodies lol ]


Gorgeous! :flrt:

I guess they could always "roly poly" to where they want to be! :lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> I guess they could always "roly poly" to where they want to be! :lol2:


lol thats very true they are just like beached whales they are so tubby every time they try get up they flop again :lol2: so cute to watch though :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> I guess they could always "roly poly" to where they want to be! :lol2:


 
:lol2:

Or blubber along like seals! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

well they are now 24 days and doing great they are trying to walk but i still think they are too fat for those little legs to carry them lol 
they also have teeth !!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh those beautiful blue eyes :mf_dribble:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*SQUEALS* 

*deep breath*

I'm ok.... So cute!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> *SQUEALS*
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> I'm ok.... So cute!


 sure your ok do we need to call you a sexy dr just to make sure ? :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, they are really starting to develop that "Border Collie" look now! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

jazzywoo said:


> sure your ok do we need to call you a sexy dr just to make sure ? :whistling2:



I'd never turn away a sexy doctor, whether I was "ok" or not :lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> I'd never turn away a sexy doctor, whether I was "ok" or not :lol2:


will one of these do for you :whistling2:








or George


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*nods* Carlisle, please


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Isn't he also dippy doctor Cooper in "Nurse Jackie"??


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

25-26 days


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are so cute:flrt: Im glad to see they have now found their legs:lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

omg so cute! I totally want that lil merle pup. Soo adorable, love collies!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh gosh they are so cute!
-
Elina


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ok sorry been very busy so not had time for update 
well they are now 32 days old enjoy 
































































































































love this pic


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Bless they look so sweet and inocent but they probly arent haha.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

D'awwwwwwwww!!! I, too, love the pic that you do. SOOOOO cute!!!!!!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Bless they look so sweet and inocent but they probly arent haha.


 actually they are very good puppies :flrt: 


Amalthea said:


> D'awwwwwwwww!!! I, too, love the pic that you do. SOOOOO cute!!!!!!


 yes i love that pic just caught them both at the right time :2thumb:


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I could just give them a right big cuddle they look so sweet


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very cute and look at those little pink tums:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You don't appreciate how much they've grown in such a short time until you look at them with your daughter!

It's so long since I had puppies I can't remember, but I know with kittens at about 4 weeks they make a massive growth spurt and suddenly when they are 5 weeks old they lose that 'square box' look, legs start growing and they start really looking like cats. I saw it with my puppies too, but it's too long ago to remember at what age that happened.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> actually they are very good puppies :flrt:


Suppose theyve still got time to be naughty :Na_Na_Na_Na:

They are really cute id love a collie but dont think i could cope with one haha


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> You don't appreciate how much they've grown in such a short time until you look at them with your daughter!.


i know what you mean lol they look so big now with her :whistling2:


Mischievous_Mark said:


> Suppose theyve still got time to be naughty :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> They are really cute id love a collie but dont think i could cope with one haha


 well they have figured out how to escape the puppy pen today does that count


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

34 days


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

36 days and to let you know the black and white one has new home to go to and her name is now Poppy


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

Ann they are so cute :flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Squeakymel said:


> Ann they are so cute :flrt:


 thanks hun you should come see them :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww!! Looks like the little merley girl's gonna be wall eyed, too!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sure does! :2thumb: Be a good best friend for Diesel?? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know, huh!!!!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Those mini lops in your sig are awesome!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Those mini lops in your sig are awesome!


 thanks :flrt: i should have a new one made really its a very old pic and all those bunnies are now in rainbow bridge


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

40 days


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I definately think i need to get a big bag and come kidnap them they are so gorgeous


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting more and more beautiful!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Those little pink feets and mottled noses make me smile :flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ok not done a update for a while so here goes 
some pics from the past few days enjoy


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Awww the are big now


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They're so big!!!! Loving the kitty attack pics!!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> They're so big!!!! Loving the kitty attack pics!!


i know lol uncle luchi is their favourite play toy and he always goes back for more stupid cat :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful puppies but Im not sure the cat would agree:lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Beautiful puppies but Im not sure the cat would agree:lol2:


 luchi actually likes them he spends more time in the puppy pen than anywhere else and hes always playing with them and washing them :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, they are HUUUUUGE now Ann! You've done great with them. Any developments with persuading the OH to let you keep the merle pup? hehe


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, they are HUUUUUGE now Ann! You've done great with them. Any developments with persuading the OH to let you keep the merle pup? hehe


 yes merley is staying :2thumb: but its on the condition missy stops beating the hell out of her :devil: she is so bossy with the pups im hoping it will settile down though :2thumb:

well its been 9 weeks and poppy ( black and white ) is going to her new home tommorrow mixed feelings here im so going to miss her and there is going to be tears but she is going to a great home so im also happy for her so today i took some pics since it is my last chance with them together till we have puppy play dates which we will be having family days together as they grow lol 
oh and since they fell in their dish play fighting and fell in the mud in the garden they have also had a bath merley loved it poppy wasnt too impressed lol


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

They are gorgeous, so glad you're getting to keep merly


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

dopey.rachel said:


> They are gorgeous, so glad you're getting to keep merly


 so am i lol i just need to get missy to stop beating her up :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They've turned into beautiful puppies! :2thumb: - well they always were beautiful, but you know what I mean!

I'm sure Missy will eventually stop being 'bossy mother', but it is her job to discipline them at this age, so she's just doing what nature tells her!

Great news you're keeping Merley. :2thumb:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

feorag said:


> They've turned into beautiful puppies! :2thumb: - well they always were beautiful, but you know what I mean!
> 
> I'm sure Missy will eventually stop being 'bossy mother', but it is her job to discipline them at this age, so she's just doing what nature tells her!
> 
> Great news you're keeping Merley. :2thumb:


i know couldnt believe it when jon agreed nearly fell over he is serious as were looking into getting her jabs next week and the kitten he keeps trying to get out thought it was too good to be true 7mth and i thought we could keep him indoors forever no chance hes trying to break out the cat flap and windows and trys dash out the doors lol were going to have to give in and let him out so jabs micro chip to be done god time flys we planned to have jabs done then with pups been here everything else went out the window and it just didnt get done i was looking at him the other day and jon said when is merley to get jabs done i just said omg luchiano should have been done weeks ago in panic!! jon said dont panic he has never left the house he will be fine we will get both done next week 
as for missy beating her up god i hope so i just cant watch it longest i have left them was just over a hour and it just didnt stop :gasp:
just been sent some pics of poppy in her new home :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless her! :flrt:


----------

